# Looking to give a few rats a home



## bloodred1889 (Dec 26, 2008)

hi all
just wanted to say if anyone lives in the uk and can deliver to poole, dorset any rats they cant care for anymore then im more then happy to take them.

ive kept rats all my life, but i havnt had rats for over 3 years now, too busy with spiders 


anyway thanks all
-jade


----------

